# Cichlids!



## AWW (Apr 22, 2010)

Enjoy


----------



## AWW (Apr 22, 2010)

full tank shots


----------



## Adz1 (Apr 21, 2010)

thought you got rid of the green terrors?

They look killer with the tank set up like that.
great set up Alex....


----------



## AWW (Apr 22, 2010)

Adz1 said:


> thought you got rid of the green terrors?
> 
> They look killer with the tank set up like that.
> great set up Alex....


ahaha sold some to get some. These are a breeding pair.
Thanks, its all the driftwood i have in the house lol!


----------



## hondas3000 (Apr 22, 2010)

that breeding pair sure travel a lot . It is really nice in person though. Love the bright color on their tail.


----------



## AWW (Apr 22, 2010)

hondas3000 said:


> that breeding pair sure travel a lot . It is really nice in person though. Love the bright color on their tail.


Lol, no its not koles pair. I thought the same thing, dree, the bca user i bought them from, said she has had the pair scene they were very young!


----------



## JUICE (Jan 4, 2020)

looking good buddy , nice fish [email protected]!


----------



## Dustman (Apr 21, 2010)

Those are some very nice severums you have their, their colors are so pronounced. Nice terrors as well


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

WOW, monsters! =) gorgeous GT's!!


----------



## GreenGanja (Apr 27, 2010)

what size tank? great lookin tank


----------



## AWW (Apr 22, 2010)

Thanks guys. The male terror is about 8.5 inches to give you some prospective.

The tank is 70 gallons, and about 20 years old lol. My original tank into the hobby. It has served me well over the years


----------



## DAN O (Apr 21, 2010)

Nice looking Green Terrors, are you still running two tanks?


----------



## AWW (Apr 22, 2010)

DAN O said:


> Nice looking Green Terrors, are you still running two tanks?


I have 4 tanks running at the moment. Upping it to five, i will be getting another 70 gallon in the next few weeks. I am really liking 2 pairs of large cichlids in one tank. I already have a spawning pair of wild columbians and i am looking for a male JD that i can get my hands on lol!


----------



## dree (Apr 25, 2010)

glad to see the green terrors are settling in nicely. i miss them!


----------



## AWW (Apr 22, 2010)

dree said:


> glad to see the green terrors are settling in nicely. i miss them!


Yeah they are doing great! The female is healing up nicley, and they are starting to pair up once more. Thanks again!


----------

